

Show HN: Table of content for a set of tutorials for intermediate level python - c4obi
http://c4obi.svbtle.com/intermediate-pythonista-table-of-contents

======
a3n
Is this the outline for what you're going to write?

Or is it a list of things that people should learn and know? I kind of like
that, as the ultimate _Learn X the Really Hard Way_. "Here's a list of things
you should know about X. Go out and know them."

~~~
c4obi
its an outline of topics that are going to be covered.

------
c4obi
For the pythonistas out there, does the table of content cover enough breadth
for intermediate level python

~~~
a3n
Consider exceptions, why functions should throw exceptions instead of printing
errors and returning error codes, and most of the rest of exceptions.

List comprehensions should be Comprehensions, covering list, dictionary and
set comprehensions.

Possibly infrastructure nuts and bolts:

\- #! shebang comments. Somewhat trivial.

\- # encoding comments. Possibly not trivial, depending on how much you want
to cover related issues.

\- packaging, installation and distribution.

2 versus 3 issues and solutions. What would steer you toward 2 or 3 (and not
just "available libraries" handwaving). And I've often seen people say that
you can write code that runs in 2 and 3 "with some effort." Show what that
effort is.

Threading vs processes. Deep dive into an appropriate use of threading. Deep
dive into an _inappropriate_ use of threading, and then deep dive into the
process version that would have been more appropriate. And then deep dive into
a solution that, after a second look, doesn't require either. [This would be a
hard list of topics. :) ]

~~~
c4obi
@a3n...thanks for the suggestions

